# Eek! Dropped Betta While Doing Water Change!



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

I was doing a water change tonight and my betta fell and jumped out into the sink. Of course, I clean the sink often and I am worried about him having touched a surface on which I've used cleaners and bleach.

He was a bit excited, for a while -- Breathing heavily. He has now calmed down and is going about his normal night. He's flaring at a mirror, eating and swimming around quite nicely. Should I still be worried? Is there anything I can do?

(*** The betta is in a Methylene Blue & Fungus Eliminator mixture, for recurring fin rot. This is his second round of treatment, first day back in the mixture. He has regrowth from the first round, but his top fin started shredding tonight, which is why I was doing the water change.)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're already medicating for something else, I'd just hold the course steady. Normally I'd recommend using something like Stress Coat, but I'm not sure exactly what the ingredients are so I'm not sure how it would react to the other medications. Since you're already treating for a bacterial/fungal infection, I think you're already doing something to prevent other infections from setting in from the fish getting dropped. I think you should be ok, just continue to treat the fish for the other problem and keep an extra eye on him if he begins to show other unusual symptoms.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you. I do have a stress coat type product but I had the same concerns. I will keep an eye on him. I've been reading online and see some betta fishies have made it through far worse, so I have high hopes!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

i wouldn't be too concerned unless it starts to gasp or go pshyco in its bowl


----------

